# New Help me 2006 GMC Sierra 1500 need plow setup



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

I just received my first owned truck 2006 GMC Sierra 1500 sl 4.3v6 78,092 miles. Bought because I ****ing fell in love... Guys I have been looking at sites forums etc is like a puzzle one plow does this other plow don't do this few have auto angle wtf.. i never plowed & i need it for my driveway only steep. Tired doing 1hrs30min snow blower. 

I just need light plow not heavy, i can angle any way with a remote. & Fits no custom crap.
I looked home plow good & bad reviews weak blade?

I need guidance or mr. Miyagi


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you looked to see if any plow dealers are in your area?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

dieselss said:


> Have you looked to see if any plow dealers are in your area?


Didn't even know they had dealers. I'll check now


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Where are you located?


Massachusetts


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Boss, Fisher and western all make plows for 1/2 ton trucks. 
There's a chance you can find one used on Craigslist, Facebook market place, etc.
Look at the manufacturer websites to see what they offer, then you'll know what models to look for. 
Keep in mind that the truck mounts and wiring are specific to the truck. The blades are interchangeable. 
With a quick interweb search, several discussions on plowsite showed up.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> Boss, Fisher and western all make plows for 1/2 ton trucks.
> There's a chance you can find one used on Craigslist, Facebook market place, etc.
> Look at the manufacturer websites to see what they offer, then you'll know what models to look for.
> Keep in mind that the truck mounts and wiring are specific to the truck. The blades are interchangeable.
> With a quick interweb search, several discussions on plowsite showed up.


True I found many in Facebook am asking them will it fit my GMC some don't know or just leave me on read i have tried. I didn't know know this will become a puzzle lol. I'll the sites again. Home plow i like but scared to pay that much & warp the blade first time use


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Oscar112709 said:


> True I found many in Facebook am asking them will it fit my GMC some don't know or just leave me on read i have tried. I didn't know know this will become a puzzle lol. I'll the sites again. Home plow i like but scared to pay that much & warp the blade first time use


The frame size was the same on GM 1/2 ton trucks for quite a few years. Not sure about the wiring. 
All of this is available online. You just have to do your homework.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

1999- 2007 should be the same frame. Headlights may change.
Your options are: ( in order from easiest to hardest)
1) find a plow that was previously on the same truck.
2) find a plow off a different truck and buy a mount ( and correct wiring harness)that will fit your truck and the plow
3) find a plow from a different truck and fabricate your own mount.
Still going to need the correct harness.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> The frame size was the same on GM 1/2 ton trucks for quite a few years. Not sure about the wiring.
> All of this is available online. You just have to do your homework.


True that I have been looking for 1 week before getting the truck now that I have it just got more difficult if anything I'll buy it online and finance it fu©king alot$ man sh!t.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> 1999- 2007 should be the same frame. Headlights may change.
> Your options are: ( in order from easiest to hardest)
> 1) find a plow that was previously on the same truck.
> 2) find a plow off a different truck and buy a mount ( and correct wiring harness)that will fit your truck and the plow
> ...


I did on Facebook some are just dumb as me. Some sell just the plow with no wiring or mount with no wiring, some don't even know. I think for the price of a plow i should buy another truck with a plow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> 1999- 2007 should be the same frame. Headlights may change.
> Your options are: ( in order from easiest to hardest)
> 1) find a plow that was previously on the same truck.
> 2) find a plow off a different truck and buy a mount ( and correct wiring harness)that will fit your truck and the plow
> ...


I believe the years with the same frame go beyond 2007. Even when the body style changed in 2007, the frame is the same.

I'm not a fan of fabricating a mount, especially when there are mounts available.

It might be that he can find a nice used plow at a good price without the truck side. He could then continue searching until he finds the correct truck side. It takes time, but if he's buying a plow just so he doesn't have to blow his driveway, he could continue to blow the driveway until he finds one. He probably still has 3 months or more until he needs it.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Oscar112709 said:


> I did on Facebook some are just dumb as me. Some sell just the plow with no wiring or mount with no wiring, some don't even know. I think for the price of a plow i should buy another truck with a plow.


Piecing a plow and harness together can get expensive.
I bought mounts for a '96 dakota for $425 w/ free shipping on ebay.
My welder friend is going to fab the mounts I have from my 2001 yukon to them. I expect that to be $2-300.
I have the wiring harness from my yukon,just need the headlight harness for the dakota $200 new, can get a used one for $100


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> Piecing a plow and harness together can get expensive.
> I bought mounts for a '96 dakota for $425 w/ free shipping on ebay.
> My welder friend is going to fab the mounts I have from my 2001 yukon to them. I expect that to be $2-300.
> I have the wiring harness from my yukon,just need the headlight harness for the dakota $200 new, can get a used one for $100


Yeah trying to cut cost I'll have to get the truck registered tomorrow price tag on the plow is no joke 1/2 ton truck I can't just really buy anything has to suited for it that is true I have three months to find more information. Just trying to learn more because clearly I don't know know nothing about plowing hook up. Thanks guys I'll keep trying


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What kind of budget do you have in mind? 

If the only plows you are finding in your search don't angle, then either im really confused about where exactly you are searching (since you weren't aware that plows are sold through dealers) or you are looking for a fully featured custom fit plow for the price of a Snowbear plow with the cute winch on top. 

But if you clarify what you are able to spend, that will help greatly in getting you recommendations and telling you how realistic your expectations are.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just spitballing - did you purchase this truck from one of these?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do you have to buy the plow now?
Is your drive that long that a blower won't work for a year or 2 ?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Why do you have to buy the plow now?
> Is your drive that long that a blower won't work for a year or 2 ?


Depending on how big of snowfalls he gets, an ATV with a plow might do the job and he'd have it for recreational use as well.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Could always hire a guy…


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Could always hire a guy…


You can pay people to do your snow removal? I searched all over and couldn't find anything like that. Is that new?


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

For all the questions. Is a long kinda steep driveway I work 12 hr at night, snow plow works been doing it for 3 years. Not rich just looking for a cheap plow plug and play. I was on the site 7x the price is way to high! 3,800!!! Way to much. Used is better just a headache.... Guys I work long hrs at work so of course I want my. Plow moving left & right.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Am not rich to be paying ppl to plow my parking spot. Didn't spend money for a truck for nothing just to pick up trash lol. I have been at this 3 week before and now. I get it a little bit but not much.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Product Selector | BOSS Snowplow







www.bossplow.com










Product Selector | BOSS Snowplow







www.bossplow.com


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar112709 said:


> For all the questions. Is a long kinda steep driveway I work 12 hr at night, snow plow works been doing it for 3 years. Not rich just looking for a cheap plow plug and play. I was on the site 7x the price is way to high! 3,800!!! Way to much. Used is better just a headache.... Guys I work long hrs at work so of course I want my. Plow moving left & right.


Huh?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Oscar112709 said:


> For all the questions. Is a long kinda steep driveway I work 12 hr at night, snow plow works been doing it for 3 years. Not rich just looking for a cheap plow plug and play. I was on the site 7x the price is way to high! 3,800!!! Way to much. Used is better just a headache.... Guys I work long hrs at work so of course I want my. Plow moving left & right.


I'm a little confused. You have a 12 hour a day job doing something other than plowing snow?



Oscar112709 said:


> Am not rich to be paying ppl to plow my parking spot. Didn't spend money for a truck for nothing just to pick up trash lol. I have been at this 3 week before and now. I get it a little bit but not much.


To put this into prospective, $3800 for a plow, add in gas used to plow, wear and tear on your truck, etc. Let's say someone charges you $75 to plow your driveway, I'm thinking you could have it done 50 times, or more for what you're spending. Also, your time has to be worth something. 
I'm not sure how many times per year it would be plowed, but I'm wondering if its worth it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> To put this into prospective, $3800 for a plow, add in gas used to plow, wear and tear on your truck, etc. Let's say someone charges you $75 to plow your driveway, I'm thinking you could have it done 50 times, or more for what you're spending. Also, your time has to be worth something.
> I'm not sure how many times per year it would be plowed, but I'm wondering if its worth it.


I sell plows for a living and pay someone to plow my driveway. At cost, my breakeven point was somewhere around 120 pushes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I sell plows for a living and pay someone to plow my driveway. At cost, my breakeven point was somewhere around 120 pushes.


We've all seen what happens when you plow your own driveway. No need to explain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I sell plows for a living and pay someone to plow my driveway. At cost, my breakeven point was somewhere around 120 pushes.


Someone is plowing for Heineken money...


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> Product Selector | BOSS Snowplow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just did a form hopefully I did it correctly certain things I don't know what they ask but I sent email thank you


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> I'm a little confused. You have a 12 hour a day job doing something other than plowing snow?
> 
> To put this into prospective, $3800 for a plow, add in gas used to plow, wear and tear on your truck, etc. Let's say someone charges you $75 to plow your driveway, I'm thinking you could have it done 50 times, or more for what you're spending. Also, your time has to be worth something.
> I'm not sure how many times per year it would be plowed, but I'm wondering if its worth it.


I live in a higher elevation up in the mountains I get home sometimes at 4 in the morning 12in of snow I get stuck in my own driveway take a hike up to start the blower 430am spike shoes 1hr in after a long day work thinking to myself how to live in Florida. So yes will be worth it I live Massachusetts in the mountains where it snows alot so when I get out of work my dream is just to stay in the truck with a plow & make it up to my driveway then when am done change diapers


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone is plowing for Heineken money...


Hopefully he never starts a thread on here asking if his price is reasonable...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Oscar112709 said:


> I live in a higher elevation up in the mountains I get home sometimes at 4 in the morning 12in of snow I get stuck in my own driveway take a hike up to start the blower 430am spike shoes 1hr in after a long day work thinking to myself how to live in Florida. So yes will be worth it I live Massachusetts in the mountains where it snows alot so when I get out of work my dream is just to stay in the truck with a plow & make it up to my driveway then when am done change diapers


It would suck to pay someone to plow only to find a driveway full of snow when you get home.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar112709 said:


> I just did a form hopefully I did it correctly certain things I don't know what they ask but I sent email thank you


Most of the stuff they ask doesn't change anything anyway - if there is any sort of question on something, the responding dealer will no doubt ask whatever follow up questions they need.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

I emailed 2 dealers to see what's your quote. Lets see what happens. Have tons of Facebook massages none of know what they selling sounds like a joke but is not. Guys I used to Honda fart can owner sold the car because it doesn't like my driveway. Bought a trailblazer is a beast! I was thinking putting a plow but decided to a truck with bed to pickup logs & plow.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> It would suck to pay someone to plow only to find a driveway full of snow when you get home.


I paid someone my first time here with no Chevy no plow $100 they was mad! The snow was pack to my knees lol they was pissed. $100 Everytime it snows hell no it snows 24/7 up here in winter time.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Western ematch..
Fisher ematch 
Snowex ematch 
Snow way


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oscar112709 said:


> I paid someone my first time here with no Chevy no plow $100 they was mad! The snow was pack to my knees lol they was pissed. $100 Everytime it snows hell no it snows 24/7 up here in winter time.


What???


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Oscar112709 said:


> Have tons of Facebook massages none of know what they selling


That's why we keep suggesting a snowplow manufacturer website....you plug in your truck, and it will tell you what plow, undercarriage, and wiring you need


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss said:


> Western ematch..
> Fisher ematch
> Snowex ematch
> Snow way


Meyer snowplows.
Snowbear snowplows


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

dieselss said:


> Meyer snowplows.
> Snowbear snowplows


I saw the dk & home plows I was thinking going there. But the review saying the blades bends. Sucks to pay all that & fold the first year


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar112709 said:


> I saw the dk & home plows I was thinking going there. But the review saying the blades bends. Sucks to pay all that & fold the first year


As in everything else in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

6,000! I'll try other site plowsdirect they sell ok looking plows cheaper. I might have to buy next year these ain't cheap


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't forget the other manufacturers I suggested


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Oscar112709 said:


> I paid someone my first time here with no Chevy no plow $100 they was mad! The snow was pack to my knees lol they was pissed. $100 Everytime it snows hell no it snows 24/7 up here in winter time.


Yes if you've been using the driveway and driving in the snow and then you call me to plow, I will look at your funny & I'm going to charge more than $100 bucks.

A plow service doesn't wait for you to call to come out to plow, get a seasonal rate lock them in to a price and they will come and plow it every time you get 2 3"inches.

So you've been sleeping and it snowed a foot. when you know it's going to snow do you set the alarm a little earlier and get up earlier and then snow blow the driveway or did you drive through it and leave it there till you come home from work. 
Does it really matter if you spend this hour before or after work?

Plowing is going to take time also. 
what happens when you get up you plow the driveway because you have to get to work and while you're plowing the driveway you get stuck, blocking the driveway how much time is that gonna take.

So just my opinion Sell the 1500 
And go buy a 2500 with a V plow. 
As getting a foot every day & it snowing all day, the 1500 surely isn't up to the task.

Or maybe look for an old highway plow truck that's for sale…


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

dieselss said:


> Don't forget the other manufacturers I suggested


Going to check them out as well while am work talk to my coworker he knows about plows better then me


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar112709 said:


> 6,000! I'll try other site plowsdirect they sell ok looking plows cheaper. I might have to buy next year these ain't cheap


That is the MSRP as suggested by BOSS, not the quote from an actual dealer.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes if you've been using the driveway and driving in the snow and then you call me to plow, I will look at your funny & I'm going to charge more than $100 bucks.


Well duh. Can you imagine the overhead with driving from the 'Tana to Massachusetts?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Oscar112709 said:


> 6,000! I'll try other site plowsdirect they sell ok looking plows cheaper. I might have to buy next year these ain't cheap
> View attachment 219754


@cwren2472 , how relevant is MSRP?

OP, at least you know what you are looking for in used. I believe at some point Boss changed sport duty to HTX. 
If you look at other manufacturer's websites, you will get what they recommend as well.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Oscar112709 said:


> 6,000! I'll try other site plowsdirect they sell ok looking plows cheaper. I might have to buy next year these ain't cheap
> View attachment 219754


Do you really need all those options to plow ?
You don't need the Dforce you don't need the smart locks you don't need that fancy controller why don't you try selecting the basics?
I mean the cats out of a bag isn't it? if you have a foot of snow & it only takes you an hour to snow blow the driveway it's not really that long is it?


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes if you've been using the driveway and driving in the snow and then you call me to plow, I will look at your funny & I'm going to charge more than $100 bucks.
> 
> A plow service doesn't wait for you to call to come out to plow, get a seasonal rate lock them in to a price and they will come and plow it every time you get 2 3"inches.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying I work 3rd shift first shift 13 hours a day so while I'm at work it's snowing heavy when I get home is high. So when I get to sleep after a long day at work I got to go back to work and it snowed again high if I didn't work that long and crazy hours I'll be all over that the scene that I work too much and I have to sleep I can't babysit the driveway no I'm not selling the truck I just bought I could have got a 2500 but it's kind of hard to find a reliable vehicle on my crazy work schedule but the truck I have is pretty clean low miles and I'm pretty happy and I can't wait to put it on the road


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> @cwren2472 , how relevant is MSRP?


You know that saying, "If you're going to dream, dream big"?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oscar112709 said:


> I get what you're saying I work 3rd shift first shift 13 hours a day so while I'm at work it's snowing heavy when I get home is high. So when I get to sleep after a long day at work I got to go back to work and it snowed again high if I didn't work that long and crazy hours I'll be all over that the scene that I work too much and I have to sleep I can't babysit the driveway no I'm not selling the truck I just bought I could have got a 2500 but it's kind of hard to find a reliable vehicle on my crazy work schedule but the truck I have is pretty clean low miles and I'm pretty happy and I can't wait to put it on the road


What?


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What?


Not looking for something fancy I just don't know what the hell I'm clicking the hat four choices of controllers I don't know which one is Chip and which one would do his job. I just talked to a dealer now four grand for everything installation 7 ft and a half fully automatic I will have to think that through that's a lot of money either I finance and be in debt or wait next year hopefully by that time I should know what I'm doing. I don't feel like using a snowblower at 4 in the morning at 13 hour shift it looks like I will have to finance may.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar112709 said:


> I just talked to a dealer now four grand for everything installation 7 ft and a half





EWSplow said:


> @cwren2472 , how relevant is MSRP?


Guess there's your answer


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Oscar112709 said:


> Not looking for something fancy I just don't know what the hell I'm clicking the hat four choices of controllers I don't know which one is Chip and which one would do his job. I just talked to a dealer now four grand for everything installation 7 ft and a half fully automatic I will have to think that through that's a lot of money either I finance and be in debt or wait next year hopefully by that time I should know what I'm doing. I don't feel like using a snowblower at 4 in the morning at 13 hour shift it looks like I will have to finance may.


As suspected, the dealer price is far less than MSRP. Quite frankly, you'd probably spend more piecemeal in used stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oscar112709 said:


> Not looking for something fancy I just don't know what the hell I'm clicking the hat four choices of controllers I don't know which one is Chip and which one would do his job. I just talked to a dealer now four grand for everything installation 7 ft and a half fully automatic I will have to think that through that's a lot of money either I finance and be in debt or wait next year hopefully by that time I should know what I'm doing. I don't feel like using a snowblower at 4 in the morning at 13 hour shift it looks like I will have to finance may.


I'm not looking for anything fancy either, just proper grammar and spelling because I haven't got the slightest clue what 90% of your posts mean.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not looking for anything fancy either, just proper grammar and spelling because I haven't got the slightest clue what 90% of your posts mean.


I know I noticed that the forum it's not mobile friendly especially when you're on the move and messaging at the same time my words keep spacing out for no reason I'll do apologize and I appreciate everyone's help and having patience


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oscar112709 said:


> I know I noticed that the forum it's not mobile friendly especially when you're on the move and messaging at the same time my words keep spacing out for no reason I'll do apologize and I appreciate everyone's help and having patience


I post from my phone frequently, the only problem I have is either fat fingers or stupid autocorrect.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I post from my phone frequently, the only problem I have is either fat fingers or stupid autocorrect.


Do you ever get an ID 10T error code?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I post from my phone frequently, the only problem I have is either fat fingers or stupid autocorrect.


I don't know, I seem to recall a lot of accusations of "user error"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I don't know, I seem to recall a lot of accusations of "user error"...


Ha!

I was on one of my 15 desktops during those.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ha!
> 
> I was on one of my 15 desktops during those.


Sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So I was curious because I've never heard of anyplace in Taxachussetts that gets feet of snow on a regular basis.

https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Massachusetts/annual-snowfall.php
Most I'm seeing for an average is 80".

That truly is an amazing amount of snow.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So I was curious because I've never heard of anyplace in Taxachussetts that gets feet of snow on a regular basis.
> 
> https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Massachusetts/annual-snowfall.php
> Most I'm seeing for an average is 80".
> ...


That is funny you say TaxaMassachusetts they do be raping in Taxs here. Trust me I live near a ski area that's how serious snow is in my area.. I can't wait to get a nice set-up going on this year or next year just tired of dealing with the snowblower okay I'll wait hopefully I'll find one soon


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oscar112709 said:


> Trust me I live near a ski area that's how serious snow is in my area..


K, my bad.

But 80" isn't much. I don't live near any mountains and our average is 75".


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Found a 6,8 with everything but without mount. But really can my 4.3v handle a heavy shovel? My coworker has a 7,5 or 8 with a dodge Dakota 1500 but his engine is bigger he swears mine can handle it. I just don't want to wreck it she's a beauty.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

6.8ft


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Then I have found another one same truck as mine GMC 1500 with a bigger motor with 7ft plow he said he'll sell it cheap but looks heavy!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Did you actually measure that plow yourself? Cuz to my knowledge, the 6' 8" only came in the plastic homesteader. That looks like a 6.5' minute mount one. If thats the case, then those used narrower special sets of pushplates for downsized trucks. A set to fit your truck doesn't exist.

If it hypothetically did fit, expect to spend anywhere from $1700-$2500 for the vehicle pieces installed 

BTW, that plow is at least 23 years old. So factor that into the "good price" pro/con list


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

One more "btw": the weight of the plow has nothing to do with the motor. If your truck can drive along OK with 2 adult passengers, then the truck will push a 500lb plow. Given the age of your truck, I can't tell you that you won't have an issue with the suspension sagging depending on how heavy the plow is. But the width of the plow isn't the only (or even most important) factor as far as weight goes - you can have a 7.5' plow weighing 400 lbs sitting on the side of a 7.5' plow weighing 780 lbs.

The motor might affect the 7' x 30" wall of snow you are trying to move. So waiting out a 24" blizzard before you start plowing will probably not happen with a small truck and small motor. But I suspect traction and counter weight (which is the same thing as ballast... ) will be a issue more than the motor.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> One more "btw": the weight of the plow has nothing to do with the motor. If your truck can drive along OK with 2 adult passengers, then the truck will push a 500lb plow. Given the age of your truck, I can't tell you that you won't have an issue with the suspension sagging depending on how heavy the plow is. But the width of the plow isn't the only (or even most important) factor as far as weight goes - you can have a 7.5' plow weighing 400 lbs sitting on the side of a 7.5' plow weighing 780 lbs.
> 
> The motor might affect the 7' x 30" wall of snow you are trying to move. So waiting out a 24" blizzard before you start plowing will probably not happen with a small truck and small motor. But I suspect traction and counter weight (which is the same thing as ballast... ) will be a issue more than the motor.


Huh?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Did you actually measure that plow yourself? Cuz to my knowledge, the 6' 8" only came in the plastic homesteader. That looks like a 6.5' minute mount one. If thats the case, then those used narrower special sets of pushplates for downsized trucks. A set to fit your truck doesn't exist.
> 
> If it hypothetically did fit, expect to spend anywhere from $1700-$2500 for the vehicle pieces installed
> 
> BTW, that plow is at least 23 years old. So factor that into the "good price" pro/con list


You may also want to consider the fact that its quite narrow for a full size truck. 
When rounding a corner, your tires will be a in snow.

I don't know, because I've never tried, but you should have enough torque to move snow with a 7.5' plow. 
You'll break traction before the engine is overwhelmed.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh?
> 
> View attachment 219831


How long have you been waiting for the perfect moment to use that photo?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Huh?
> 
> View attachment 219831


The barrel rest looks a little low. I presume it flips back and the end of the tees telescope out...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> The barrel rest looks a little low. I presume it flips back and the end of the tees telescope out...


Perhaps it doubles as a holder for a sheet of plywood for plowing purposes


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> How long have you been waiting for the perfect moment to use that photo?


Not long, watched some safari video of a yak sticking a lion in the gut with a horn yesterday and they were recording on one of those safari trucks...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not long, watched some safari video of a yak sticking a lion in the gut with a horn yesterday and they were recording on one of those safari trucks...


Dang. I was so hoping for: "*10 long years! Wooohooo!"*


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not long, watched some safari video of a yak sticking a lion in the gut with a horn yesterday and they were recording on one of those safari trucks...


Dang, I wasn't too far off .


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

This the other one selling the truck with working plow he's willing to part with it. Same truck as mine. 7ft he say this am really think to go for plug n play no more headache. Cheap to don't take my plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What??????


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Oscar112709 said:


> This the other one selling the truck with working plow he's willing to part with it. Same truck as mine. 7ft he say this am really think to go for plug n play no more headache. Cheap to don't take my plow
> View attachment 219850


I presume you would just be buying the plow? I wouldn't buy a truck with a plow, unless maybe I knew for a fact it was only used for personal use.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar112709 said:


> This the other one selling the truck with working plow he's willing to part with it. Same truck as mine. 7ft he say this am really think to go for plug n play no more headache. Cheap to don't take my plow
> View attachment 219850


Yeah, not really following you. But I'll take a stab here.

The plow isn't "plug n play" if it's on someone else's truck. That means, at a minimum, that everything needs to be removed from 1 truck and then reinstalled on a new truck. Good luck on stripping that mount and wiring from the 20 year old truck. Who is doing that? You? The owner? Someone else?

Or, that means buying everything new on the truck side in which case see my estimate on the previous page.

I will say that plow looks to be a MM1 also but is at least marginally newer based on the hydraulics.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What??????


What part wasn't clear?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> What part wasn't clear?


You know what's coming...wait for it...wait for it:

Yes!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You know what's coming...wait for it...wait for it:
> 
> Yes!


Always worth the wait, even when it's expected. I would have added more blank lines for suspense though.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Just the whole set up $700 plow & wires & hopefully the mount comes off easy. For my first plow for $700 sounds good compare to $4,000. I'll have to check it out this weekend. If I had a lot of $ i wouldn't mind buying the truck as a doner. I would have to abuse my new truck with weight & salt. But really in need to make life easier on my overwhelming work life. The plow he has looks heavy chains & all


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oscar112709 said:


> Just the whole set up $700 plow & wires & hopefully the mount comes off easy. For my first plow for $700 sounds good compare to $4,000. I'll have to check it out this weekend. If I had a lot of $ i wouldn't mind buying the truck as a doner. I would have to abuse my new truck with weight & salt. But really in need to make life easier on my overwhelming work life. The plow he has looks heavy chains & all


And who is doing the removal/reinstall?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> And who is doing the removal/reinstall?


Eggzakly.. and I'll add a q?

How are you with mechanics and electrical?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Eggzakly.. and I'll add a q?


Dunno about you but I personally don't mind having someone with zero experience removing both rusted steel components and a huge mass of wiring from my truck. I mean, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> And who is doing the removal/reinstall?


Pfffft...hold my beer!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pfffft...hold my beer!


Light weight.. reel mekanaks can donot while HOLDING their beer


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't mind doing it if the mount is seized I will just have to leave and get a new one well let's see I will have to check it out first $700 for working plow I will make sure it goes up down left right and the lines are okay no air. It's not that far from me but if it looks like a rusted mess corroded cables I will just leave it


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Oscar112709 said:


> Just the whole set up $700 plow & wires & hopefully the mount comes off easy. For my first plow for $700 sounds good compare to $4,000. I'll have to check it out this weekend. If I had a lot of $ i wouldn't mind buying the truck as a doner. I would have to abuse my new truck with weight & salt. But really in need to make life easier on my overwhelming work life. The plow he has looks heavy chains & all


I've got to ask only cause you've mentioned it a few times but what line of work are you in?


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I've got to ask only cause you've mentioned it a few times but what line of work are you in?


Machine shop


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Light weight.. reel mekanaks can donot while HOLDING their beer


Give me a torch, I will have that thing off in ten minutes, including Beer time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Give me a torch, I will have that thing off in ten minutes, including Beer time.


When did you start drinking beer?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When did you start drinking beer?


Last night when I cut the grass in the dark, somethen tells me the lawn might look like a bad hair cut.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Oscar112709 said:


> I don't mind doing it if the mount is seized I will just have to leave and get a new one well let's see I will have to check it out first $700 for working plow I will make sure it goes up down left right and the lines are okay no air. It's not that far from me but if it looks like a rusted mess corroded cables I will just leave it


That looks like a perfect plow for what you need. Hopefully it all works and you can get it installed on your truck. 
You got beat up pretty good on this thread, but you stuck with it and kept on. Good for you. Sounds like you work hard, I don't blame you for wanting a plow to handle the driveway quickly after work. 
Good luck, hope you find something that works out.


----------



## Oscar112709 (Aug 22, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> That looks like a perfect plow for what you need. Hopefully it all works and you can get it installed on your truck.
> You got beat up pretty good on this thread, but you stuck with it and kept on. Good for you. Sounds like you work hard, I don't blame you for wanting a plow to handle the driveway quickly after work.
> Good luck, hope you find something that works out.


Thank you man I do work hard fortunately the guy just sold it yesterday I was too busy doing errands and trying to get the truck alignment and tire balance done . I missed a good deal came with everything same truck I'm still looking didn't know how expensive they were money is tight now so I can't find one this year I'll be ready next year with all the information I have


----------

